# Introducing a new pup



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All

I was just after some suggestions on what to do when introducing a new puppy to an existing fluff-butt. Harley was 2 in April & I am now looking to get him a little sister. I have been thinking about all sorts of things for when puppy comes home, and one of those things is when to stop 'play' time. 

My current thinking is that I should let them sort everything out themselves and try not to intervene. I have seen other 'siblings' at play & know that this can sometimes look a bit rough. I know they're only playing, however to anyone else, it may look like they are trying to kill each other!! 

Obviously there is the need for caution due to the differing sizes of a 2 yr old & a puppy, but should I just let them run their course, or should I monitor & intervene if things are looking too one sided? I know this may seem like an obvious question, and of course I would never intentionally let one harm the other, but I just want to ensure I let them sort out their own 'order' for want of better words.

Thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Of course everyone's pups are different...but I was always around when Neyland was so tiny...but it was soon obvious that he could take care of himself quite well.







A few times I picked them up and separated though....And...even though the play sounded a bit rough at times (Still does)...mouths are usually soft-it just sounds like they are killing each other.








I think one of the best things I did, was introduce them away from home. They had a whole day together and a night in a hotel before actually entering home turf. I think that made things so much better.
I definetely thing that Brink established himself as the alpha...but I don't think Neyland has quite caught on to that yet.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Hi, I know nothing about two Malteses being introduced to one another, but do know that when we introduced our Maltese to our older Black Lab, everything was fine. One of the best habits that the little guy learned from the big guy was going potty. Obviously the big dog went potty outdoors. We took the little guy out with the other dog and within days he got the idea that outside is for potty. We did have our share of accidents in the house, but finally outgrew them. Hopefully, you older dog can help train your newer dog, whether you train outdoors or indoors.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well.. i'm in the same situation as you will be in... haha.. I just got my new baby girl a few weeks ago! I have a 3yr old male malt, Kodie... what i'm doing at this time is...

I keep them separated when i'm not watching them. I tried a few tips some SM members have suggested such as... holding my new baby, Kelsie.. while letting Kodie approach Kelsie and smell her. That didnt go so well at first... kodie used to walk away.. but hes getting better! He will even smell her with out me holding her now.







I tried to do a lot of talking to kodie... I always mention his name first and always talk to him while i'm on the floor petting Kelsie. I try to coach him to come over to check out the new baby. Kodie used to stay in the corner of the room away from kelsie... but we had a break through over the weekend... kodie and kelsie will run and chase each other. Kodie of course still puts kelsie in her place if he doesnt like something she does. Kodie does this growl type of thing... check out my videos I posted in the video section of the forum... it shows kodie doing his thing. haha. Kodie has taught kelsie what he doesnt like... and i think if I give them another couple of weeks and they will be best buds!









My word of advice... always greet the older malt first... let them work it out unless someone bites another one and doesnt let go (this hasnt happened yet)... sit on the floor and try to coach both of your babies to come to you (the new pup will automatically) and when they come.. try to pet them both. Give your older malt alone time... play with him seperately and then at the end bring the new pup out and try to let him see that we all can play together. 

i'm not an expert at all... trust me ...kodie is still trying to adjust but we can compare notes if you want! PM me when you get your new baby if you wanna exchange ideas









Everyone at SM has been so helpful to me!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Of course everyone's pups are different...but I was always around when Neyland was so tiny...but it was soon obvious that he could take care of himself quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to respond to the "soft mouth"...my daughter just bought a 1 yr old silky terrier...she and my maltese play very differently. Terriers play with their mouths (pretty rough too) and they are all teeth...Kissi is frustrated because terriers do no play bow, bark & play chase...so Kissi is learning to play with her mouth too! Not very intimidating though...when she opens her mouth to play all you see are her beautiful black lips...the silky almost laughs at her!! 
Kissi's mom


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, I've just brought home a new baby girl Abbie & we have 2 1yr old boys(well nearly, B'days next month) Juds n Jools. I introduced them to her one at a time, i was holding Abbie & my hubby held one of the boys, they sniffed & licked her. We set up a play pen for Abbie so that she has her own space and the boys don't invade it, she has her bed, potty tray, food, water & toys. Abbie has her own play time & so do the boys then a couple of times a day they can have play altogether which is supervised, iam trying to build up the time they spend together & have noticed that the boys are not so infatuated with her now. Puppies need more sleep than older dogs & this is one of the reasons i decided to keep them apart so much (the boys probably would'nt let her sleep LOL). You will know yourself when they are comfortable with each other









What Brinkley & Neylands mom did is ideal - it is better if they are introduced on neutral territory(i read this on internet)

Hope this helps, good luck & keep us posted on arrival of new little one


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I plan on taking time off work to be with them for a few weeks when she first comes home & then I think I'll get a puppy play pen for her when I go back to work - that way they can still see each other & Harley isn't confined in anyway - he's used to having the run of the place when I'm not here so I don't want him to think that it's all HER fault if I have to leave her in the kitchen with the door closed - hence the play pen is a great solution I think. I guess I'll just have to wait & see how they get on ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the most important thing is to simply supervise them. Don't leave them unattended alone together.


----------



## Pasha'sMom (May 10, 2006)

I have been thinking of getting my 1yr old maltese a sister. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions regarding, how long I should wait. Is my puppy too young for a sibling? I thought that around the time he turns 2, would be ideal, because he is very hyperactive, and I would like to see him calm down a bit before I add a playmate. Or do you think that having a playmate would be better so that he is not so lonely while I am at work? If anyone has any suggestions at all i would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I have been thinking of getting my 1yr old maltese a sister. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions regarding, how long I should wait. Is my puppy too young for a sibling? I thought that around the time he turns 2, would be ideal, because he is very hyperactive, and I would like to see him calm down a bit before I add a playmate. Or do you think that having a playmate would be better so that he is not so lonely while I am at work? If anyone has any suggestions at all i would appreciate it. Thanks.[/B]


I would recommend starting your search now. What you can do is look for breeders you feel comfortable with and then find out when they expect to have litters later in the year. Some breeders have waiting list so if you start now you can get your name in before there are puppies. When I was looking for a 2nd puppy I started looking in Feb and didn't find a puppy until June. Some people even have longer waits then that. You don't want to rush because you need to find a puppy that is going to find not just with you but with the furbaby you already have.

I LOVE having two maltese (well I love it most of the time







, sometimes they just seem to gang up on me! LOL). I really don't find its that much more work. I'm really lucky though because my girls bounded almost right from the start. They get along great. Lexi can be a brat with other dogs so I made sure to introduce them on neutral ground, which happened to be my aunt's house. Lexi growled and barked at Nikki for about the first 5 min. After about 5 minutes Nikki was like "Enough of this crap!" and growled back. They have been best friends since then. Nikki is about half the size of Lexi but she doesn't take any crap from Lexi. In fact I think Nikki might be the alpha in the group.


----------



## Pasha'sMom (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I am really excited about having two as well. My little guy is extremely dominant and barks, growls, and tries to bite other dogs. But when he is off of the leash he loves them. He plays with my neighbor's dogs. So, I just hope that if I introduce them right they should be ok. Also, do you think its ok to have one male and one female, or should they be the same gender?


----------

